# Olhos de Agua here I come!



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

So I finally made my decision and I will be arriving in Jan 2019, based in Olhos de Agua for my first 3 months, giving me time to explore other towns and villages to see what fits.

I'm hoping to touch base on here with others who have some of the same interests as myself, such as mountain biking, kayaking, football and golf. So if anyone in my area would like to reach out or give me pointers on any clubs and such in the area I'd greatly appreciate that.

Cheers!


----------

